# Just some pictures : Gypsy



## Michaela (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## dodo (Apr 16, 2006)

Wow. Me likey. (All due respect.)


----------



## Ducksnort (Apr 16, 2006)

you look great


----------



## RenegadeRoy (Apr 16, 2006)

I must say, very beautiful!


----------



## love dubh (Apr 16, 2006)

Those are really cool photos. Very organic and interesting. Kudos to both the genetics of the subject and the skill of the photographer.


----------



## Totmacher (Apr 17, 2006)

_Very_ not bad


----------



## vlrga (Apr 17, 2006)

Very pretty.


----------



## ataraxia (Apr 17, 2006)

Those are extremely Gaelic-looking.


----------



## GPL (Apr 17, 2006)

Wow, you are such a cute girl!
I really love these pics, so girly and nicely clothed.
I really do hope to see much more of you in the future. Welcome here, hope you enjoy!

GPL.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Apr 17, 2006)

Cool photos! I like the motif, and the subject is quite aesthetically pleasing .


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Apr 18, 2006)

ooh! LOVELY pictures! You look so pretty


----------



## creativemacaronishapes (Apr 18, 2006)

You're gorgeous.


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 23, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 25, 2006)

Far Out!!!


----------

